

Remind HN: Turn your clocks back - spicyj

It's the end of daylight savings time. (At least, for most of us in the US.)
======
Osiris
I've been mulling around the idea that the world should just get rid of
Daylight Saving Time and Timezones completely. We should all just use UTC.

I work with people across the U.S. and every time I setup and meeting we have
to always clarify the timezone and it's worse when working with Arizona
because sometimes they are in Pacific Time and sometimes in Mountain Time
since they don't observe Daylight Saving Time.

So, if everyone were on UTC, you could just say "Let's have a meeting at
16:00". 16:00 might be the middle of night for some people or the middle of
the morning for others, but who cares? Everyone knows when 16:00 will happen.
So, if I agree to the meeting, I don't have to know if they are in Mountain,
Eastern, or Japanese time zone, only what time in UTC the meeting is. Done.
Easy. No time math.

Who's with me?

~~~
pagekalisedown
How do you pronounce "16:00"? 16 o'clock?

~~~
Osiris
I've always heard it like "16 hundred hours", though I admit that it might be
hard for some people to adjust. I'll usually say something like "Does eleven
work for you?", meaning 11am. Since the US is -5 to -8 UTC, it would be
something like 16 hundred hours for an 11am meeting, so "Does sixteen work for
you?" or "Does sixteen hundred hours.." sounds a little odd.

~~~
ricardobeat
"sixteen hundred" is how they say it in the US military.

Living in a country that uses the 24h system, you just say "four" or "4
o'clock", the time of day is understood from context 90% of the time. The
other 10% you just add "in the morning" or "in the afternoon", or "16 hours".

------
viraptor
Makes me wonder... how many people here have clocks which still require this?
I've got one only (and it's getting a bit old). None of the our alarm clocks
(mobiles) require it. Even some hand watches are synchronized via radio. Will
we get rid of manual time changing completely in the next couple of years?

~~~
adestefan
I have four I need to change: the clock in my car, an analog clock in my
family room, the oven clock, and the microwave clock. Everything else is self
changing.

------
callahad
Hey, Android voice commands handle the time change correctly! It's 21:45
local. I just said "set alarm for 24 hours from now" and got back a new alarm
for 20:45.

------
Urgo
I don't want to :( <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Co7WUA900Ds>

